# How to buy US stocks?



## alter1217 (10 October 2009)

Hi, I've tried to use the search tool but its... kinda crap and I can't find the answer to this question even though Im 100% sure its been asked somewhere.

I'd like to invest some of my money into US stocks. (Plonking down a couple of grand in, [3 shares lol], e.g google, and leave it there for 20 years. was planning to wait for AUD to go up more, but realised as AUD went up so did google) 

What broker can I use (im in australia)? I've looked at etrade but I can't find any information about trading international stocks besides the "S&P TOP 200" graph on the front page...

I guess I don't mind fees per trade up to a certain extent (maybe $40), but I'll demand 'safety' of my assets and no monthly/quarterly account keeping fees.


----------



## cutz (10 October 2009)

Try typing international broker into the search tool, actually copy and paste it so you don't muck up the spelling.


----------

